# New Custom Aluminum boat



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

I have recently designed a modified V , with a tunnel, 22 ft , gunnels are 24in high , deck is elevated to within 6 in of top of gunnel , I am having A-S aluminum in Baytown build the design , Fish-on Fabrications built all my hatches , any opinions or suggestions ?

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow looking great. What do you plan on powering it with?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks great! Make sure you have them weld some brackets below the water line for sacrificial anodes because they are a pain to add after a hull is coated.


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

I purchased a Yamaha 225 four stroke , hoping it's enough power , also setting it on a 10in set back Atlas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good! Should be a great flats boat.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice! Continue with the updates!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks good... what's the height of the tunnel?


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice. Keep posting progress pictures. The 225 is going to be a beast.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice. That 225 should be awesome. My 2278 boatright has a 175 and it's does good. Top speed is 40mph.


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks to Tony at Exclusive Fiberglass Works in Baytown Tx for the awesome glass work and black gel coat on the console , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey trout support the tunnel is 6in in height 12ft into the hull 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

The deck is being installed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Front deck is been cut , just needs to be adjusted then welded in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Few updated pics what's your opinions ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man that's just badass. Very nice.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

beautiful welds! Beautiful boat!!!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome --weld a bracket on the back for an anode


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful, lifetime boat. Do the hatches have drains?


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

are you going to vent the tunnel?


----------



## timothywpothier (Dec 27, 2015)

That's a giant boat. I think after finishing the complete work of this boat, it'll be a great fish killing machine.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure how tall you are, but I would raise the console some. Will make it a little nicer while driving. It's a dang nice boat for sure and I'm loving the layout. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks like you are having some great fun! Congrats!!! I'd be interested to know the finished hull weight.


----------



## Zoo (Mar 25, 2014)

How do you plan to store your catch? Bait?

How did you decide to have a 6" distance between top of deck and top of gunwale? 

What is the effect of having the indentation in the stern?

Do you plan to mount a trolling motor?


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

The bait will be in the built in on the console , I had a insulated fish box put in the floor directly in front of the console , I fish 90% sitting in front of the console , my gf fishes off the bow , I bait her hook and remove her fish and do some of her casts , the 6 in gull was so I wouldn't accidentally kick stuff off the deck , the indentation was the same effect as sponsons to add for lift when planning off in shallow water, yes on the trolling Mtr, ipilot link 36v 112lb thrust ,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Tunnel is not vented yet going to see if it needs it , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes the hatches and lids have drains , the hatches were built by fish on fabrication in Florida the did a awesome job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

gone south said:


> Tunnel is not vented yet going to see if it needs it ,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious, how do you determine if the tunnel needs venting?


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

So what happened did it run like you thought?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's looking really good!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That's A Sharp Ride

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

So what's the top speed on this thing?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

i notice two people recommended brackets for Anodes. That is new to me. Unless the boat stays in the water all of the time why are some of you recommending anodes? Gone South, Opinion? Did you install anodes?

Great looking boat, please update us as you go.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

GoneSouth said:


> i notice two people recommended brackets for Anodes. That is new to me. Unless the boat stays in the water all of the time why are some of you recommending anodes? Gone South, Opinion? Did you install anodes?
> 
> Great looking boat, please update us as you go.


Glenn Boatright told me I didn't need one either unless it would stay in the water for long durations. Mine stays in the water for a few days at a time up to about a week. I opted To install a anode and it is definitely doing its job.


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

My boat is doing great , just work has kept me from fishing much , but that should change in the next two weeks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

